# Guide: OS 6.2 hack for DirecTiVo's & Guide: TyTools



## 74940 (Apr 28, 2004)

Based on my own experiences in hacking my Hughes SD-DRV40 from 3.x to 6.2, I wrote an article that might be of benefit to others.

To keep things simple, I used InstantCake and PTVnet, followed by NutKase his SuperPatch, and a "StandBy" fix.

This guide will wipe your old recordings, as stated in the guide.
InstantCake and PTVnet make upgrading even to two drives a breeze.
NutKase (and others) have outdone themselves again and the SuperPatch works awesome.

See: WeetHet - DirecTiVo OS 6.2 hack

(removed TyTools link and part of the topic that violates with the forum regulations)


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

I am sorry but you can't talk about this there
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=219548


----------



## 74940 (Apr 28, 2004)

I do apologize for that.
As you can see; I edited the message so it will not (I hope) violate the forum rules.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

have a look at this site,
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html 
much easier to use and hack with :up: :up: :up:


----------



## 74940 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'll take a peek 
Always good to see what other do or have done


----------



## B Smooth (Jan 7, 2000)

Awesome site!

I zippered three boxes over the holidays and have been reading and researching the stuff that we are not allowed to talk about. Your guide makes it all very clear.

Do you have a page for pushing items?


----------



## 74940 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks 

Are you refering to HMO features?


----------



## B Smooth (Jan 7, 2000)

Partially. I really mean being able to play regular videos from Tivo.

I have two units that can share with an HD-Tivo that can't run 6.2

I just want to put my sons DVD's on a Tivo so they can be played.


----------



## 74940 (Apr 28, 2004)

Uloading of non-TIVO recordings is probably not an option. I have seen several options out there, but they all require the recording that you wish to upload to be an original TiVo recording.

Oh, I think is getting close to a topic we shouldn't discus here.


----------



## Hick (Jan 10, 2006)

B. Smooth, There's an program that is linked from the other site that does exactly what you want. Your hint is as follows:

There's a way to make the TIVO share files similar to a file SERVER. The program will run on a windows box if you have CYGWIN installed.





or you can just visit the homepage:
tivoserver - sourceforge - net


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

I realize this has probably addressed before but I can't seem to find it. Can someone please direct me to the right place that describes the the process of upgrading from 3.x to 6.2 without losing recordings and preferably without pulling the drive. I have (2) hacked Directivos (HDVR2) and one hacked HR10-250. I did the hacking to these units myself but it was a long time ago and have not kept current with the latest stuff. I realize that upgrading to 6.2 on the HDTivo is not possible yet. Thanks for the help.

Jay


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If it is plugged into a phone line it will be told to upgrade by itself.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> If it is plugged into a phone line it will be told to upgrade by itself.


I am assuming if I do that I will lose all my hacks and will have to pull the drive again to reapply the hacks. Is this not true? Thanks.

Jay


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, but if it was already hacked then you would have to make a change to allow it to upgrade. But you asked if you would lose recordings and allowing it to upgrade will not. After it is upgraded check out the link in post 4 above. Yes you will have to pull the drive but I (IMHO) think it would be worth it and you will be able to keep the recordings.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

ttodd1, 

Thanks for the info. I received a PM from another user that gave me link to a "guide" that allows you to upgrade without pulling the drive. I have started the process and plan to complete it tomorrow. If I have problems I'll probably just let the unit upgrade and reapply the hacks. 

Jay


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

jayerndl said:


> I realize this has probably addressed before but I can't seem to find it. Can someone please direct me to the right place that describes the the process of upgrading from 3.x to 6.2 without losing recordings and preferably without pulling the drive. I have (2) hacked Directivos (HDVR2) and one hacked HR10-250. I did the hacking to these units myself but it was a long time ago and have not kept current with the latest stuff. I realize that upgrading to 6.2 on the HDTivo is not possible yet. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Jay


Not sure what information was PM'ed to you, but we have verified that the process documented here seems to work just fine. Of course, tread at your own risk, and if you can, make a backup of your system just to be safe.

Hanzaplastique, to get things back on-topic:

Great work with your guide. Based upon the types of questions we receive, day-in and day-out, these types of guides are absolutely what is needed - it seems the more tools people create to make things easier, the more guides are needed because the choices lead to confusion!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

let's not do that bnm81002

:down: :down:
Weethets guide is very thorough and explains things quite well.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> let's not do that bnm81002
> 
> :down: :down:
> Weethets guide is very thorough and explains things quite well.


I removed my post Gunny, 
I am sorry if I offended anyone but I never said anything bad about his guides there, all I said was that "the Zipper" guide was the best and easier guide to use but I'm sorry anyway


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

tivoupgrade said:


> Not sure what information was PM'ed to you, but we have verified that the process documented here seems to work just fine. Of course, tread at your own risk, and if you can, make a backup of your system just to be safe.


That is the same link I used. It worked great on my first Tivo, but I screwed up on my second Tivo (it upgraded to 6.2 ok, but my networking doesn't work). So it looks like I'm going to have to pull the drive. I'll probably be asking for help tomorrow. Thanks.

Jay


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

I fixed my other problems and now have a question. I have a 160GB disk in my HDVR2 that I just upgraded from 3.x to 6.2. How can I use the full 160 GB of disk space? Thanks.

Jay


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

jayerndl said:


> I fixed my other problems and now have a question. I have a 160GB disk in my HDVR2 that I just upgraded from 3.x to 6.2. How can I use the full 160 GB of disk space? Thanks.
> 
> Jay


To do that, you will have to remove the drive from your unit, connect it to your PC and use mfsadd to "re-expand" the drive. You do not need to worry about replacing the kernel, however, as the 6.2 kenel is already LBA48. You probably should head over to the upgrade center on this new topic...


----------

